# Men: How do you pee?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mostly standing up. Not sure how many more patterns are there?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I peed into one of those urinals meant for little kids (people) to avoid standing next to a bunch of old men that all decided to go at once today when I was at a gym. If I am first in, I usually go to the center one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Mostly standing up. Not sure how many more patterns are there?


If you waited for the poll to appear before posting, you would know.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

I usually pee in the kitchen sink. Too much work going upstairs.

Edit.

I learned that trick from Adam Carolla.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

that picture huehue

Peeing through a zipper never feels safe. I may or may not have had nightmares of zipping up.....myself.

I try to pee sitting down when staying at home with someone else during the night. I heard somewhere that peeing while sitting down tends to be quieter, but sometimes I can hardly tell, I suppose it depends on the.... water pressure. Some toilets don't welcome men to pee sitting down though.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> If you waited for the poll to appear before posting, you would know.


Guess I posted prematurely


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Standing up in a cubicle
> Toilet paper in the pan to muffle the noise
> Undo belt, button and unzip
> Pecker comes out through slit in boxer shorts
> ...


Such an intricate design. May I adopt your system? Of course it'll take years of practice but I'm dedicated.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

What no diaper option in the poll? Some of use are too busy to use restrooms.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

My jeans have buttons, not zips, but #1 pretty much accurately describes the process I go through.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Sitting = less splatter of urine droplets.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

coldmorning said:


> Sitting = less splatter of urine droplets.


Sitting = My penis touching the bowl.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

coldmorning said:


> Sitting = less *splatter of urine droplets*.


I can not read that aloud without giggling.



mark101 said:


> I'd be honoured if you would.


Thanks coach. I will make you proud.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Man I ****ing hate when people choose to pee right beside you when there's no wall..


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

With my penis.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Facing 180 degrees away from the toilet, with my peepee shooting backwards through my legs into the water.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Standing. Front of the pants down. I wouldnt want the first option. May hurt. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I voted in this thread!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Al fresco


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm very tall (6' 6") so urinals that are low to the ground present a problem for me. If there's no partition, then there's nothing covering me up and I have my penis just out there for everybody to see. :um So when I see one of those, I use one of the stalls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Imagine how i pee. That's how i pee.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

arnie said:


>


Lol, that'd be weird is someone did that. But does anyone else not give a **** about peeing next to people at urinals? It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Penis only...............













>_>


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

arnie said:


>


The one in the blue shirt walks like he's gay.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i slowly unzip while humming the pokemon theme song with my eyes closed, to get my myself psyched. once unzipped i smile and shout in a strained forced japanese-esque accent "i choose you dratini!" and then piss all over the floor imagining i'm using surf to drown my enemies


i then slide my way out of the mcdonalds bathroom and run before the people standing besides me break out of the shock of having some guy urinate all over them


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I attached a laser and scope to improve aim...standing up, as far from the target as possible, for more of a challenge...:teeth


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I like to pee outside in nature. It's so liberating, and there's no worries about aim or splashing anything.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I always need to pee upwards. There's just so much force man, I'll be shooting through the sky if I don't.

This reminds me of a story, I once killed a man


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I pull front of pants down. I dont trust those zippers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I sit to pee so my piss doesn't splash everywhere. A lot of the time it will just spray out in every direction on the first few drops if I am standing, then I end up getting piss droplets on my pants, no thanks. I'll just sit, no big deal.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

i sit down and pee when I'm at home.But when I'm out in public, I just zip down and through the fly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I stand up...then unzip..aim
...weird right?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


>


This is annoying. Also when the guy talks to you. I don't have a need to have a conversation when I'm urinating guy.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Depends I guess


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Buerhle said:


> Depends I guess


:haha


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sitting down. So much easier and cleaner. And unless you're hung like a moose or have a boner, the penis won't touch the bowl.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I sense a slight obsession with Swedish feminism around here.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I've taken to using a plastic urinal jug while in the bathroom. Being tall and having a big johnson can mean overshooting. And worry about that leads to under-shooting. And I got tired of policing the floor and back of the toilet to make sure I didn't leave anything amiss. It's more sanitary this way. I bleach the plastic jug weekly but of course wash it as used and stow it under the sink.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Feel more comfortable in Swedish Feminism-mode, but if that's not an option, or I'm around people that would call me a Swedish feminist for doing so I go for the front of pants down.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I like pissing outside best.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

That's just hilariously accurate. vvv


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A few steps back then around and around stops people standing next to me


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess we're running out of things to talk about on SAS :lol


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Depends on if I'm wearing a belt. I typically unbutton and unzip but if I'm wearing a belt I'll just unzip.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

upside down


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

In a diaper of course


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Swedish Feminist mode. It's just easier than standing up and getting piss on the seat due to double stream.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

I pee in the shower. I don't do it when I'm showering, though.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> In a diaper of course


Ingenious and convenient!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Public place - urinal
Home or homelike situation - sit to pee (mostly)

Missing is easier than women might think. Easier to sit than deal with that.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

ineverwipe said:


> In a diaper of course


I was so angry at my parents when I discovered that they made diapers in adult sizes! They lied to me!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

The 1st option?


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

The picture in the OP is infuriating. Damn guys not following the one urinal rule.

I actually voted the wrong option. Damn American's calling trousers, pants. Through the fly is how I roll.

People actually sit down and piss in this thread. What the hell? That's weird man.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Through my prick.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i pee sitting down.


----------

